# Saltwater Fly Fishing Rookie



## Hule1121 (May 25, 2018)

Hey there, I've fished Texas coast my whole life but never fly fished it.

I am looking to learn how to fly fish, will mostly be fishing the shallow flats of East Matagorda for redfish/trout. I am ready to learn something new, and it will add a new element for annual trips to the mountains. 

Anyone in here have any tips on getting started for inshore fly fishing? I am going to just start reading up on basic techniques and equipment, but any advice from some gents who have been there and done that would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Budget? Boat or Wade?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Hire an on the water fly fishing guide to fish the areas you are interested in....ask him in advance the things you want to learn and experience....then other questions will come to you on the water. 

You will save money and save years trying to experiment and figure out what you need, how, and why. It is an investment that will save you hundreds of hours and dollars.


----------



## Hule1121 (May 25, 2018)

As far as budget, I like to buy quality over qty. donâ€™t need to spend thousands, but want equipment dependable for years. For rod and reel, donâ€™t want to go over a thousand but can spend more than a couple hundred if itâ€™s worth it.

Iâ€™ll be wading for the foreseeable future.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Hule1121 said:


> As far as budget, I like to buy quality over qty. donâ€™t need to spend thousands, but want equipment dependable for years. For rod and reel, donâ€™t want to go over a thousand but can spend more than a couple hundred if itâ€™s worth it.
> 
> Iâ€™ll be wading for the foreseeable future.


Wading, Iâ€™d get a 9â€™ seven or eight weight.

Hereâ€™s a link to an eight weight comparison. https://www.yellowstoneangler.com/g...tout-g-loomis-asquith-best-fly-rod-comparison. Houston has a couple or more places to try out rods. Expensive rods do the same as cheaper ones, but they will likely swing much lighter, possibly offer more power and or feel with less effort expended, and tend to have higher quality components. You donâ€™t need to cast a mile in most sight fishing situations Iâ€™ve been in here. 30-50â€™ is more typical on the distance. Any 7 or 8 weight rod can do that with decent line, a size 2 or 4 saltwater fly pattern, and a fisherman with a little experience fly fishing.

The fly cast is a lot different than conventional casting and fly casting takes some time with practice and fishing situations to nail down in any way.

Sight fishing is sight fishing, whether itâ€™s with conventional gear or fly. Being able to spot fish is key and then being to deliver the fly or lure on target is equally important. Fly gear has the potential line management issues that you donâ€™t run into with conventional tackle and wind can have a bigger effect on the fly tackle. Fly fishing gets much tougher as you wade deeper, but if you are sight fishing, you likely wonâ€™t be very deep. For fly line management, thereâ€™s no substitute for time on the water casting and fishing. The hook set will be different than what you do with conventional gear and so will how you handle the line after the fish eats the fly, but time doing it will be what makes it smoother and better.

Reels, thereâ€™s comparisons of those too. Some are heavier and some lighter. I like something that balances the rod on the handle.

Iâ€™ve got several fly rods of different weights, lengths, action, and material. I enjoy mixing up the gear, but any rod can work. The hardest part is just getting oneâ€™s act together with the variables of wind, the angles and the fish with the shot when a fish is coming into range.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

For equipment I would recommend the TFO Mangrove rod 8wt, the BVK reel and the RIO saltwater fly line. This is a very good setup with a good warranty. It should come in under budget. 
But first take some casting lessons. Casting a fly rod takes PRACTICE, lessons will speed the process. Then hire a guide, he came help you with fly selection and presentation. Presentation is key to catching fish on a fly. He will also help in locating fish.
Then go out and have fun. You can fly fish any area that you wade, just fish shallower usually knee deep or less.

Good luck


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Hule1121 said:


> Hey there, I've fished Texas coast my whole life but never fly fished it.
> 
> I am looking to learn how to fly fish, will mostly be fishing the shallow flats of East Matagorda for redfish/trout. I am ready to learn something new, and it will add a new element for annual trips to the mountains.
> 
> ...


I havenâ€™t fished East Matagorda bay a ton and only once with fly gear. I fished from someone elseâ€™s gheenoe and also jumped out and waded around the old brown cedar cut area. The day we went in the gheenoe, we didnâ€™t see any redfish, but saw some sheepshead and flounder and I managed sight casting a nice flattie to hand. A good friend of mine fishes East Matagorda bay with lures and does very well. Heâ€™s often fishing shallow, knee deep or even less, and from everything I can tell East Matagorda would be an awesome place to fly fish on a regular basis. East Matagorda can have not so clear water, but flies work about as well as lures in muddy water. Iâ€™d rather have a foot or 18â€ water visibility than gin clear for sight fishing. My plan is to branch out and fish that bay more this year as Sargent isnâ€™t too far from my home.

Iâ€™ve fished for years with lures before moving into using fly gear. Everything that I have learned in those years with conventional gear about finding fish and making presentations translated to fly gear. Sounds like youâ€™ve fished that bay for a long time and likely know a lot about finding fish there. The only thing you donâ€™t have experience with is using fly tackle.

You can always go the guide and lessons route and those are great ideas. Thereâ€™s really nothing wrong with trying the DIY approach either. Thereâ€™s tons of Yuotube material on how to do anything fly fishing related that you might want to learn. Thatâ€™s the route I went and I donâ€™t have any regrets.

Thereâ€™s a thousand rods or more that will work and folks have given you some suggestions on those. In my experience, fly reels are way less complicated than low profile baitcasting reels and far less prone to issues and far more durable. The line is important, but any tropical line will work most of the year and a temperate line the rest. I like shorter head, heavier lines like SA Titan or Airflo Tropical Punch as those load easier with less line out making short shots at sighted fish that much quicker. But different rods respond differently to various lines. Once you get to casting a lot, any rod in the weight ranges mentioned can be made to cast to typical sight fishing distance, but itâ€™s hard to know oneâ€™s particular preferences for rod action without some experience fishing and casting. Fast action rods, and most flats rods are fast action, can be a little harder to master at first. The tip section of the rod is about all that bends under load so they flex and recover very quickly and the timing has to be better than a less fast action rod.

But a good fly guide will have a world of information and ideas about equipment and approaches to sight fishing with fly tackle. Hiring a guide and/or getting casting lessons could be a great investment. If you are more of a DIY type, then go that route. Know that you will very likely not be very good at fly fishing at the get go, but as you stick with it, things will start to fall into place. And if the learning curve is too steep, thereâ€™s always the guide/lessons fall back plan.


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

Lot’s of good info above. I will add one suggestion if it comes to a budget spend more on the rod than the reel. Sage rods are top of the line and are all I use after fly fishing for about 20 years. If in Houston visit Fishing Tackle Unlimited and visit with Andy in the fly fishing Dept. He is very knowledgeable and also am accomplished fly fisherman. He will help you get set up without over selling you. Tight Lines...


----------



## Hule1121 (May 25, 2018)

Great info guys, really appreciate it. Iâ€™m going use the suggestions on which tackle to start researching and also look at getting a casting lesson. Iâ€™m sure Iâ€™ll be back with more questions, but Iâ€™ll try and keep you guys posted if I have any luck. Keep the info coming to anyone new to the thread.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

What PopperDave said


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Find a used 8 wt rod & reel on EBay and work with that before dropping too much money. As you develop, you will learn what action rod works for you. Join a fly fishing club if one is near you. Most fly guys are happy to teach and coach new anglers. Andy at FTU on the Katy freeway is a good one to talk to as are the guys at Bayou City Angler on Westheimer. If you can get down to see Dave Hayward at Swan Point Landing in Rockport, he would be my top choice for advice. 

Take casting lessons from a CCI and also hire a guide for a trip or two. Both will dramatically reduce your learning curve. Many fly shops have free or inexpensive casting lessons. I know Ron Mayfield used to do some lessons at BPS Pearland. As far as fly guides go, Lamarr Scott, Clay Sheward, Scott Null & Steve Soule are all good choices in the greater Houston area.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Whatâ€™s so different about casting a fly rod versus a baitcasting or spinning rig is you are casting the weight of the line versus the weight of the lure. The lure reeled up to near the rod tip will load the rod pretty much instantly when you make your forward cast. You wonâ€™t feel that same load with the fly rod, especially with just a little line out beyond the rod tip. 

A lot of the saltwater flats rods are fast which tends to compound the lack of feeling the rod load. Those fast rods really only load into the tip section and they load and unload very quickly. I think if youâ€™ve spent years with the other tackle, itâ€™s a big, steep learning curve to switch over to fly tackle. The old muscle memory that developed with baitcasting gear tries to kick in and that will mess up your fly cast, if you let it. 

You might even try casting the fly rod with your offhand. No muscle memory there to fight.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Tons of good advice in the above responses so I won't parrot that. Here is something to keep in mind. The rod that feels good to you and is easier to cast when you start is not the rod you are probably going to like to cast as you get better. You need to start with a moderate to moderate fast action rod to get the feel for fly casting. Good thing is that they tend to be less expensive. As you learn the subtle timing and feel of a good fly cast, a faster rod will allow you to cast longer and more accurate. 


I've fished with Clay Sheward, Buggywhippin charters, a lot and he is a good guide and good with lessons too. Steve Soule doesn't run trips anymore. Barron Boyette is another really good guide and super nice guy.


Get up to Bayou City Anglers and Gordy and Sons to talk to the fly guys up there and cast some rods.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

As others have said, go see someone like Andy Packmore at FTU, he will steer you right and he is an awesome casting instructor. Donâ€™t spend a lot at first, an 8 wt setup will cover 90% of your inshore needs. I wouldnâ€™t book a guide until you have your casting down.


----------



## BowBuddy (Feb 10, 2019)

I like Orvis, but if your looking for a durable fly rod check out the Echo BAG quickshot line. I have fished in the Salt Flats with a 6wt up to a 10wt. I really like my Echo BAG 7wt its buttery smooth, but I also have Orvis Recon and Helios 2 they are great. I have used my Orvis SuperFine Glass 6wt and landed some nice fish. So anything you get just make sure you can cast it. If its windy you need graphite. Hereâ€™s a video of me fishing with both of the fiberglass rods mentioned above. Plus a little commentary when I like to use them. But those reds are nice.

When to use Fiberglass Fly Rods in Saltwater Fly Fishing Conditions 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarpon1 (Jul 25, 2016)

RUFcaptain said:


> As others have said, go see someone like Andy Packmore at FTU, he will steer you right and he is an awesome casting instructor. Donâ€™t spend a lot at first, an 8 wt setup will cover 90% of your inshore needs. I wouldnâ€™t book a guide until you have your casting down.


This may be the best advice I've ever seen on 2cool...


----------

